# Help I have locked myself out of my Mac, please Help



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

From the top.

I'm on the poor list, so I'm using my old G4 DP ( using OS 10.3.9 ), I just upgraded to OS 10.4, and in the process I managed to lock myself out of my own computer.

At some point, it asked if I wanted to use the same password in keychain, I'm not sure what I did, but my compter no longer recogninses my old password, so I'm locked out, when I restarted my computer, a window appeared and ask that a user log in, I can't even get past that point, I tried going into the system preference and user, even there my old pasword is not recognised, so I have absolutelly no idea what to do, I'm..., well ! you know.

Like this wasn't enough,
I'm going to have to go to my GF house when I finish typing this message, and read the repplies to this question on her PC, how low is low, now I look really stupid since I have been mouthing off for years that she's always having problems with her PC, and I never have any issues with my MAC.

I hate being on the poor list, I hate it even more being locked out of my MAC.
Go ahead and laugh, but please Help me get access to my own Mac,
Ok
Pretty please.


----------



## luigino (Sep 1, 2006)

UCGrafix said:


> From the top.
> 
> I'm on the poor list, so I'm using my old G4 DP ( using OS 10.3.9 ), I just upgraded to OS 10.4, and in the process I managed to lock myself out of my own computer.
> 
> ...


a suggestion: boot with your installation disk, and after the first screen of the installation menu, go to the utilities menu, just above the entry for Disk Utility there should be "Reset Password".

HTH....


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

what can you do? do you have access to your machine? cause i can give you access to your machine at any time. reply to this thread and i will give you all the best way of accessing to your machine. just need to do a new Admin account to access to your mac. it worked to one of my friend that lost his brother from Suicide. Nothing to do with it, but anyway, we had access to his mac.


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is the code that i have pulled out from another site this morning. 
That is if you can't get access to your machine by an Admin password.

This will let you create another one and still get access to your data

You can try this: 

Creating a new Admin on Mac Os X: 
Here's how to reset your OS X password without an OS X CD. 
the Working solution for me was to create a new admin 
you can create new admin like this by deleting a specific file. 

You need to enter terminal and create a new admin account: 

1. Reboot 
2. Hold apple key + s key down after you hear the chime. (command + s on newer Macs) 
3. When you get text prompt enter in these terminal commands to create a brand new admin account (hitting return after each line): 

mount -uw / 
rm /var/db/.AppleSetupDone 
shutdown -h now 

4. After rebooting you should have a brand new admin account. When you login as the new admin you can simply delete the old one and your good to go again! 

Apple stores wont reset it for you. Computer shops may charge you $50 to $200 trying to reinstall the Mac and failing at end.

Hope this helps. let us know how it goes


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Mac OS X: Changing or resetting an account password


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

JustAMacUser said:


> Mac OS X: Changing or resetting an account password


that is if you can get access pass the admin password at log in, or else this is worthless. file vault and all is useful, but he can't get pass the log in admin password.

i know the code is working as i have used it and saved my friend macbook and imac and g4 and g5 machine to get access to those that forget the admin password :yikes:


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

luigino said:


> a suggestion: boot with your installation disk, and after the first screen of the installation menu, go to the utilities menu, just above the entry for Disk Utility there should be "Reset Password".
> HTH....


Thanks everyone.
I followed the instruction and booted from the OS disk, then reset the password using utilities, it did the trick.
Had an awkward moment, I'm back on track.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

AquaAngel said:


> that is if you can get access pass the admin password at log in, or else this is worthless. file vault and all is useful, but he can't get pass the log in admin password


For the record, the referenced document has several sections for resetting passwords, including the primary admin password. Regardless of which password was lost, the document walks a user through resetting whatever is necessary.

One could lose encrypted information, such as keychains or FileVault images. That's just unavoidable if precautions aren't taken.


----------



## Mcaenki (May 17, 2011)

*Now not settingup*

AquaAngel,

I triedyour fix, seemed to have worked, since mac is now booting. It wants to set up
from the beginning, but then gets stuck on Select a Wireless Service: once I enter my network password, it first tells me thar my computer is being configurated, and then after about 10 sec changes to the wheel of death.. 7 hours later, no change... Do you haveany idea how to fix?

Thanks!


QUOTE=AquaAngel;964368]Here is the code that i have pulled out from another site this morning. 
That is if you can't get access to your machine by an Admin password.

This will let you create another one and still get access to your data

You can try this: 

Creating a new Admin on Mac Os X: 
Here's how to reset your OS X password without an OS X CD. 
the Working solution for me was to create a new admin 
you can create new admin like this by deleting a specific file. 

You need to enter terminal and create a new admin account: 

1. Reboot 
2. Hold apple key + s key down after you hear the chime. (command + s on newer Macs) 
3. When you get text prompt enter in these terminal commands to create a brand new admin account (hitting return after each line): 

mount -uw / 
rm /var/db/.AppleSetupDone 
shutdown -h now 

4. After rebooting you should have a brand new admin account. When you login as the new admin you can simply delete the old one and your good to go again! 

Apple stores wont reset it for you. Computer shops may charge you $50 to $200 trying to reinstall the Mac and failing at end.

Hope this helps. let us know how it goes[/QUOTE]


----------

